# Having two??!!



## New Mum (May 30, 2011)

We recently brought an abandoned kitten into our home. He is about 3 months old now and a real little fireball 

I am now thinking would it be good for him to have a little friend?

What do you think? I saw a little female today about the same age and am now in a quandary about what yo do. 

I said I would have no more pets after my heart dog Lucy left me in January. Now I have a kitten and am thinking to get another!

Help!!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

The more the merrier. Go for it. At 3 months and a new home for both, introductions should be a breeze.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

As long as you can afford double vet bills and food bills etc, two is way more fun than one  Especially as kittens, they keep each other entertained, and are oh so much fun to watch


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't wait for Alice to get her first shots. I have several kitten play dates lined up for her. I wish I could get a friend for her, but my hubby said one cat only.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I have two. They play and hang around together and groom each other. But they already knew each other before I adopted them. I love having two! 

The vet bills and food bills will be more. I took a short 4-day vacation last Christmas (my neighbor came by to feed them & clean litterboxes) & they acted like they didn't even miss me!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Go for it. =D I wanted to get a second cat for Misa's sake and she gets lonely very easy, but my mom said only one cat for now.


----------



## New Mum (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. 

My daughter and I went together this afternoon to look at her again. But we decided against it for now. I am new to having a cat and I am learning as I go along 

Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I would go for it! If you keep thinking of her and keep going back to look.. and if you have seen her right before you fall asleep.. Then get it over with now. your hooked and introducing them at this age will be faster then trying it in a year or so..and it takes the same amount of time to fill the food and water dishes and scoop the pans.. but twice the time petting and getting loved on.

Of course that is if you feel comfortable with the cost of Medical care. And are confident that you are willing to spend probably if your lucky.. 15 plus years with 2 furballs...


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

You can't ask in this forum if you should get another cat...we are all such enablers


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

<walks up in a trenchcoat and holds it open to show all the pockets full of kitty supplies... > "here have another... it won't hurt much..."


yeah look at our albums.. how many of us stop at just one....


----------



## New Mum (May 30, 2011)

OMG!! You guys!! I had made my mind up!! Not to get another right now!!

But now am going back to see her on Saturday morning ... If she is still there .. Then it was meant to be. 

Thank you 


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary_NH said:


> sometimes karma is calling


great name for a kitten BTW.....


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

New Mum said:


> OMG!! You guys!! I had made my mind up!! Not to get another right now!!
> 
> But now am going back to see her on Saturday morning ... If she is still there .. Then it was meant to be. 
> 
> Thank you 


LOL...you are soooo cute asking cat people if you should get two....made me giggle...kinda like eating just one potatoe chip or one piece of corn when watching a movie....you are going to crave more until you give in....why fight it??


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> You can't ask in this forum if you should get another cat...we are all such enablers


LOL

I'm in the same boat, I'm seriously considering getting Cooper a kitty BFF. I found out there is a rescue adoption meet and greet this evening, but I haven't decided if I'll go.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

O go ahead, you know if you don't you'll be kicking yourself. Just go and have a look.....


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i also suggest having 2 if you can afford to do so. i have 2 and my mind is at ease when we are away at work during the day knowing that they will keep each other company. plus, they play with each other and burn off energy in a way that we humans can't, and they seem to stay out of trouble for the most part since they aren't as bored.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Well my daughter and I went down there but they never showed up  I called them and they said they all had a hard weekend and couldn't get volunteers to go today. 

Oh well. On Saturday the rescue I adopted Cooper from will have their adoption day so I can go then. This was a different rescue group.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You'll be thanking your lucky stars when you get another one. Kittens have so much energy, they need each other to bounce off of. I can't imagine having only one of my twins.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Cooper's mom said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I'm seriously considering getting Cooper a kitty BFF. I found out there is a rescue adoption meet and greet this evening, but I haven't decided if I'll go.


Haha me too, but she's not a kitten. lol MY sister has two cats, her friend recently just got 2 kittens. lol


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Seriously, if you ask this board if you should get cat #2 or cat #7... the answer will always be more cats!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

applesparks said:


> Seriously, if you ask this board if you should get cat #2 or cat #7... the answer will always be more cats!


That's not always true. :wink 

There are some situations where cat @2 or 7 or even 1 is not suggested....


----------



## New Mum (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. 

Miss Callie Kitty. ... Thank you for thinking I am cute Lol

Unfortunately I went back down but the kitty I was looking at had gone. 

I will be going home for a month in the 25 th of this month... So maybe when I get back....


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I went through much of the same when we were getting our kitten. I did lots of reading and decided on 2. I do not regret it in the least!!!

Mouse and Sparta keep each other happy all day long. We rarely turn on the TV anymore as nothing can compare to the comedy hour of those 2 rough housing! I never thought 2 kittens could be so much fun!!

Some things to look at:
1. bored,lonely kittens become destructive
2. UnSocialized kittens become cats that are mentally unable to handle social life. 
3. Having 2 helps them with mental stimulation and physical development. My clowns have become circus acrobats chasing each other
4. Every cat expert and vet I spoke to/read about said 2 kittens being raised together have a much better time of it then 1.
5. Kittens learn manners from other cats. My 2 kits are as gentle as lambs with humans as they have an outlet when they want to get rough.

I know there are a million other good reasons but I can't think of any off the top. I can't imagine Sparta and Mouse not having each other. :?

Here is a funny video of my 2. It is like this all day long in my house!!! They however do not claw everything, or scratch and bite humans. They don't need us to be littermates.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> 5. Kittens learn manners from other cats.


Cleo was such a good kitty before the twins.  Never complained, never jumped on counters, never got into anything. The bratz were, and still are, a bad, bad influence.

And I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL Bentley is the trouble maker here! He is teaching the kits all the fun things to do :?

With the 2 kittens and manners, I meant more along the lines of proper social behavior.. such as being too rough in play. Nothing keeps Mouse in line with her being too rough then Sparta hissing and popping her sis a good one :wink


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

praline said:


> LOL Bentley is the trouble maker here! He is teaching the kits all the fun things to do :?


Oh wow! XD I guess Bentley is a father figure to them now.lol Even though they aren't really related. XD


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Well we own two girls and Maus is the laid back one and Pandora is eating everything and anything green


----------

